# THE OFFICAL Pics of DOUCHE's at your gym thread...



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill take some Pics at my gym tonight, either post em up or start taking some pics, I know we all have these people at our gyms!!!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh I'm in on this... I wish there was a way to take a pic of half reps cuz my gym is the epicenter of half and quarter reps


----------



## JOMO (Jan 17, 2013)

This is going to be good. Plenty of retards at mine.


----------



## PFM (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus H Christ man! I take pics of 1/2 the retards I'll waste my whole workout.


----------



## PFM (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Oh I'm in on this... I wish there was a way to take a pic of half reps cuz my gym is the epicenter of half and quarter reps



Nothing like a 135lb jerkoff wasting his time and mine while he does "lock outs".


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's comedy when they load up like 16 plates on leg press and barley bend there knees. Then get out of the machine and walk around like they r just strong as fuck!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

And then they add like a 10 and go for some more hahahahahah


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I am in on this one.......This is gonna be good.  I know exactly pic I am gonna get.  Its this 6'5" maybe 130lbs wet douche who thinks he is a crossfit athlete.......Funny thing is he put on those big rubber plates that look big so he looks like he is overhead w/ enormous amounts of weight........


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=AVEfp-0bVfk&feature=youtu.be

Just seen this on ology. This dude has been on cycle for like 8 months.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

He posted this thinking he did good


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## AndroSport (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=AVEfp-0bVfk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Just seen this on ology. This dude has been on cycle for like 8 months.



I hate how these youtube mobile links show on my computer... arch! 

Anyways the dude was barely moving!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=AVEfp-0bVfk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Just seen this on ology. This dude has been on cycle for like 8 months.



Is that a joke? He dips 3 inches, is on a smith press and is using the maxi pad on the bar... What a pussy.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 17, 2013)

That isn't even a quarter squat. Awful.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

Shit is funny. Before I came to si I was over there. This fool hopped on a cycle and has never got off. His results r ok at best. He got pissed off when people started clowning him for his attempt. He's all "500 lbs is heavy lets see u try". It's 500 on the smith machine firs of all, and nobody else is claiming to b a badass doing 1/4 reps. Lol


----------



## regular (Jan 17, 2013)

I try to ignore everyone at my gym so I can lift in peace. The only time I talk to people is if they ask for help or I let someone work in.


----------



## regular (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## regular (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=AVEfp-0bVfk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Just seen this on ology. This dude has been on cycle for like 8 months.


Link it. I want to talk shit.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

^dont know how man


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/639724-new-pics-jan-6-a.html


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...top_uri=/watch?v=AVEfp-0bVfk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Just seen this on ology. This dude has been on cycle for like 8 months.



lol I remember this fool for ology.Funny looking squat


----------



## PFM (Jan 17, 2013)

Today would have been the day. Damn I should have got these two stick figures on video: In the Smith Rack using the bar for their feet to do incline push-ups on 10lbs plates (yeah that big stretch using the 10's was hard to watch).

Next was flat bench with one wheel, first couple reps 1/2 way down and got worse on each rep.

I was a workout dumbass once too, but I was 12 years old.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/639724-new-pics-jan-6-a.html



That was a great read lol


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/639724-new-pics-jan-6-a.html



Can we get this guy over here so he can show us his "pyramid" approach to bodybuilding? I think we could all learn quite a bit from his expertise.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/639724-new-pics-jan-6-a.html



Pulling no punches here at all...I just looked at this guy.

No physique to speak of whatsoever! 

If this guy has been on cycle for 7 months then he needs to just give up the weights and find another activity that he enjoys.

WEAK DEVELOPMENT all the way around.

Even more of a mystery....all the folks giving him props! Really? Wow!

okay, now everyone can call me a jerk for being mean but at least I am being honest.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 17, 2013)

That guy is just a total embarrassment. And Cash, your one hundred percent correct.


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 17, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Pulling no punches here at all...I just looked at this guy.
> 
> No physique to speak of whatsoever!
> 
> ...



I can't say I disagree with anything you're saying Cash, and I doubt anyone else here would either.

Really not that impressive to make gains that you could make naturally while being on gear for 8 straight months and probably permanently damaging your HPTA.


----------



## PFM (Jan 17, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Pulling no punches here at all...I just looked at this guy.
> 
> No physique to speak of whatsoever!
> 
> ...



I find nothing wrong with what you stated, if this guy heard the truth and not lies he might step up his game. Too many folks are too "nice" and the results are what we see in the video.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2013)

this is pretty funny. This stuff drives me crazy. I try to ignore it but its hard. LOL. 
So many people are just spinning their wheels. God forbid if you would try to help or offer advice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Pulling no punches here at all...I just looked at this guy.
> 
> No physique to speak of whatsoever!
> 
> ...



And we both know it gets even better if/when he tries to come off. No PCT will keep his half assed gains.


----------



## Rip (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL. This is so funny. I'm always noticing the crazy stuff that people do in the gym. It drives me nuts. I try to ignore it but it's hard. LOL. 
A lot of people don't realize that they're just spinning their wheels, but not getting anywhere. 
We all know the guy who looks the same 5 years later, or the ones who come up with their own way to execute a lift. Some of them copy off others, who have no idea of what they're doing. God forbid if we would offer help or advice. I see some of the stupidest shit all the time. I always think that I should get a video or a pic. LOL


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 17, 2013)

Dude i remember laughing my ass off at that guys pictures before thinking "has this guy EVER picked up a weight"... after that video I will conclude that NO, to this day he has not actually picked up a weight, properly.

What a riot reading all that shit.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 17, 2013)

That was fanstastic!! That guy should make workout videos for everyone to witness how NOT TO LIFT WITH YOUR EGO!!     
Did you read some of his comments, this guy is totally out of touch with reality.......   He say fuck it he knows how to lift and hes making great gains so fuck what everyone says... LOL!!!!!   Hysterical!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 18, 2013)

Heavy Pyramid lifting, sometimes form breaks down!


----------

